# How Do You Keep Water From Leaking From The Shower To The Floor?



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Everytime I use the shower in the OB I get a puddle of water on the floor, It is coming from where the tub meets the wall surround, it gets to the edge and puddles down to the floor,what have you all done to stop this? I am thinking something stuck there with some silcone to redirect the water back to the tub.. I love the fact that I actually have water pressure in this camper and I can take a pretty decent shower but with all the water leaking I am leary of using it.. am I the only one with this problem??


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We had a leaky shower and cauled around the tub surround. I read you are not supposed to do that but the dealer said that was what he would have done if we would have brought it to him to fix. He had to replace the molding on the outside bathroom wall because of water damage from the leak.
We tried everything before caulking and nothing worked. That was over a year ago and it is still leak free.

Linda


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope this helps...

The water was being sprayed in the shower and the curtain apparently was not shut all the way on either side. So, this means the water would at best hit the curtain then either hit the wall and drain out onto the floor, or miss the curtain all together. I used velcro squares and some silicone on both the shower wall as well as the curtain to hold it shut (I also did this on the other side to hold the other end closed as well).


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

we have the same issue in our OB, we are going to use GE kitchen and bath; or Lexell (if you can find it). Lexell is a better caulk and will even stick to wet surfaces. No need to remove old caulk unless it is loose or molded. It is in the same exact spot that meets the wall, I am going to work on ours this week, if I find more I will let you know. I have leaking drain pipes in the shower which I am also tackling this week too. Hey, we just took it out for the first time this weekend and are finding things.


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

We never had a dry floor after a shower until we caulked the entire tub surround (also the plastic anchors) and added a pleated shower door. GE siding sealant with a 10 rating for PVC adhesion has worked well. Get one of the little corner caulk shaper/squeegees. I did this mod in stages and found the leaks continued until the entire surround was caulked. Just caulking near the tub lip was not effective for us. We added the curtain because of the little extra space it gives in the shower. No more leaks.

Tony


----------



## elbmas (May 20, 2007)

We went with the clear Bath caulk from the dealer (GE I think). He told us that when a leak starts they do the same and caulk it. I did it myself and it worked like a champ. Have not had a drop since. I think that they do not like to caulk because it inhibits movement when the trailer is moving, could crack the inside liner in colder weather (becomes brittle). Just my idea though.

elb


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Just tilt the camper a little to the opposite side









Thanks for all the ideas folks. I may give them a try too


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Well its not a solution but, I always have a towel in the floor to catch any water. Also I go through a wipe everything dry after everyone is done.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Beaner242 said:


> Well its not a solution but, I always have a towel in the floor to catch any water. Also I go through a wipe everything dry after everyone is done.


I just drop the dirty clothes on the floor. They soak up the water and I pick them up after my shower


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I am in the midst of writing an extensive write-up with pictures but I will go ahead and throw this out.

I DON'T CARE WHAT ANYONE SAYS, YOU SHOULD CAULK THE TUB SURROUND!

Read on...

I just spent two weeks and many hundreds of dollars fixing the damage caused by my tub. It seems that as my tub was being installed, someone (probably that dang Gilligan) managed to knock a small hole (about the diameter of a soda straw) into the corner of the tub, at the bottom of the lip. Because I followed the advice of Keystone I didn't caulk my surround. Unbeknown to me, every time I took a shower water would pour onto the floor under the tub and through the miracle of capillary action, soak the flooring in the downhill direction. It became apparent at the Summer Rally at TopSail that we had a real problem. I won't go into the specifics of fixing the problem because that is a separate posting but take it from me, and with CampingNut as my witness, you need to caulk the stew out of the tub, the surround, the trim and anything else you think may REMOTELY allow water to seep into places it shouldn't go. I am now totally paranoid and afraid to use my shower for anything but a dirty clothes hamper. I don't want to sound totally negative and start ranting about "Keystone Quality" but I have to admit, they had to know this had happened. How can I say that? Then why else would they have shot a dollop of caulk into that same hole, the caulk formed on both sides of the hole, and the caulk bear the impression of the surround that was put on afterwards?

Trust me, you don't want to go through what we just went through. Believe it or not I am pretty sure this is what caused the electrical problem just before we left for Top Sail. I can now see that the random marks inside the metal electrical box that terminates the shore power cord were not, in fact, random, but were actually WATER marks. Because the wires were joined using wire nuts, the water was able to actually fill the connection, resulting in higher electrical resistance, which in turn resulted in higher heat, which in turn melted the plastic caps, which in turn were laying in contact with the box, which would bounce around as we walked around the trailer, which in turn would intermittently short out the wire, which would occasionally trip the circuit breaker.

Reverie


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

This must make me a ****** 2.









I also just place an already used rolled up bath towel between the sink and shower section and a towel on the ground near the door and front of tub.

IF any leaks happen, they don't get far.


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

Beaner242 said:


> Well its not a solution but, I always have a towel in the floor to catch any water. Also I go through a wipe everything dry after everyone is done.


I do the exact same thing. I also turn my shower head to partially face the wall rather than directly on me. It helps to hold the shower head in your hand as well. You can direct the water away from the shower curtain almost completely that way. No runoff at all! I'm considering a shub shower screen as a mod to fix this little inconvenience forever. Has anyone ever installed one?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Reverie said:


> I am in the midst of writing an extensive write-up with pictures but I will go ahead and throw this out.
> 
> I DON'T CARE WHAT ANYONE SAYS, YOU SHOULD CAULK THE TUB SURROUND!
> 
> Read on...


Ok, maybe I should caulk the surround anyway.









Thanks for the warning!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> How Do You Keep Water From Leaking From The Shower To The Floor?


I try not to shower.

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > How Do You Keep Water From Leaking From The Shower To The Floor?
> 
> 
> I try not to shower.
> ...


I have to remember not to camp next to you!!!!

Gary


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

hmm, pretty interesting comments. do they make those curved curtain rods for camper showers? well that would help, plus the caulking.


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

LabbyCampers said:


> hmm, pretty interesting comments. do they make those curved curtain rods for camper showers? well that would help, plus the caulking.


I love those curved curtain rods... keeps the curtain from coming at you like a ghost...
What about those hard according folding shower doors, how difficult are those to install?


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

James said:


> hmm, pretty interesting comments. do they make those curved curtain rods for camper showers? well that would help, plus the caulking.


I love those curved curtain rods... keeps the curtain from coming at you like a ghost...
What about those hard according folding shower doors, how difficult are those to install?
[/quote]
if there is a Kit available for that, it is easy. If not you just can't install any old door.....


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

I see I am not the only one with this problem. It is not the shower curtain that is causing the problem. The water runs down the wall of the shower and then proceeds along the botton edge and out to the floor. I do put a towel there but I want a better solution. I too think we will caulk. Or at least caulk where it is getting out.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

After we added the shower screen to our tub, there was a small gap where the surround meets the tub just inside the screen door. Water would puddle there and drain into the wall. I added some caulk; it did not help. I added more; still no luck. Water was getting int he channel around the tub and seeping behind the caulk. I also ended up caulking all the way around the surround and the water stopped leaking. It has been a year now, and I have had no more problems.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

LabbyCampers said:


> hmm, pretty interesting comments. do they make those curved curtain rods for camper showers? well that would help, plus the caulking.


I love those curved curtain rods... keeps the curtain from coming at you like a ghost...
What about those hard according folding shower doors, how difficult are those to install?
[/quote]
if there is a Kit available for that, it is easy. If not you just can't install any old door.....
[/quote]
You go to the wonderful place that entraps all us camping people................CAMPING WORLD!!!







You go there for one thing and end up with no less than $100!! But, they do have the shower doors available, and I'm sure it comes in a kit, or with great instructions, as many OBers have done it!
Darlene


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i dont care what people say too.
CAULK AROUND THE BOTTOM OF YOUR TUB...
i saw what it did over 4 years to reveries tub. i helped him all day to make repairs.
it was not fun. he had a small hole under the tub suround in a corner spot. was done at the factory..

he never saw it because it was behind the suround..it leaked each and ever time they used the tub.
never saw it until it was too late.
also had another outbacker here had a tub u-joint leak below his tub.
water ran below tub until floor was rotten... never saw it until it was too late.

thanks, campingnut


----------



## jt-mt-21rs (Jun 17, 2006)

Good post. We have been having the same problem when we shower in our 21RS. I made a point to put a towel on the floor near the door because I thought the water was running down the side of the tub, on to the floor and out the door but water still ran out from under the wall. The water is getting past that poor excuse for a tub surround that Keystone installs in these things. It has always bothered me that it wasn't caulked but I figured they know better and have come up with a superior design that redirects the water back in the tub and allows for the flexing that will happen when towing. We don't shower in it when at a camp ground but do use it on weekends when dry camping at the race track. 
I'm getting the caulking gun out. I can just imagine the amout of work to replace rotten flooring and walls. Not to mention the invisible mold that grows before you see the rotting through the wood.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > How Do You Keep Water From Leaking From The Shower To The Floor?
> 
> 
> I try not to shower.
> ...


Mark - had me lol'ing.

Mine leaked once. After researching the problem over and over again, looking for problems, tightening fittings and checking everything ad nauseum, I realized that the cause of the leak was when I was showering, I sprayed water up over the top of the surround and it leaked down.









-CC


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Could someone please post some pictures of what, exactly, I'm supposed to be caulking? I'm just not getting it. Thanks!!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, what airboss said??? I aint getting it either. I take showers in mine and I have not seen a drop of water. I do lay a towel down but it stays dry till I step on it. My curatin is long and stays in the tub and I have not had a problem missing the curtain.

So what am I to caulk and what caulk do I use?????


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Pretty please!


----------

